# Suche weiteren Mitarbeiter für "The Secret of Trilar&qu



## CyberKane (4. Aug 2004)

Da wir inzwischen einige gute Grafiker in unserem Team haben, suchen wir jetzt noch einen weiteren Programmierer für unser Projekt. Unser Team besteht zur Zeit aus 6 Leuten. Dazu gehören bisher 1 Programmierer, 1 Admin für den Server, 3 Grafiker (für Ingame-Icons, Planetenoberflächen, Raumschiffe, Zwischensquenzen, etc.) und einer der den ganzen Kram drumherum erledigt.

Die Sache ist so, dass ich als einziger Programmierer langsam mit dem Projekt etwas überfordert bin bzw. ich mich in einem Maße darum kümmern müsste, dass ich bestensfalls in den Ferien aufbringen kann. Des weiteren kann ich zwar recht gut Programmiereren (im allgm. Sinne), doch kann ich mich kaum als Java-Profi bezeichnen und "The Secret of Trilar" wird nunmal auf Basis eines Applets entwickelt.

Deswegen suche ich jemanden der mich programmiertechnisch unterstützt. Er sollte sich vorerst in den Sourcecode (der schon recht weit fortgeschritten ist...) einarbeiten und mir evtl. Verbesserungsvorschläge geben (ich weis genau, dass mein Code nicht der optimalste ist *g*). D.h. mir beim optimieren des Codes helfen. Später sollte er auch Funktionen schreiben, etc.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, soll er sich unter der UIN 73971668 und/oder hier melden.

Bevor ich es Vergesse: Eine Bezahlung wird es auch geben. Jeddoch jeddoch abhängig vom Erfolg des Projektes.


----------



## Reality (4. Aug 2004)

Für die, die nicht wissen worum es geht:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4626&start=0

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Reality (4. Aug 2004)

Hi CyberKane,
mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn man sich beim Applet einloggt, auch die Shift-Taste hineingeschrieben wird, aber genau das soll ja nicht passieren!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Isaac (4. Aug 2004)

Bin dabei.
Ich hab zwar noch nie ein Spiel programmiert aber mein aktuelles privates Projekt ist fertig. Abgesehen davon hat mich vom Spieleproggen immer nur abgehalten das es bei mir nur lustige runde Farbkleckse gibt statt echt aussehende Bälle etc. Bin halt kein Künstler.


----------



## thE_29 (5. Aug 2004)

jo, also ich würds mir mal anschauen, aber interesse ist da!
UIN 83043730 add mich mal


----------



## CyberKane (5. Aug 2004)

Ich bin mir der Fehlerhaftigkeit, bzw. unvollständigkeit des Loginscreens bewusst... Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


----------

